
Clicking pdf link opens it in application without asking to save it - browserguy
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=668738
======
leesalminen
Not nearly as bad as last year's bug where Chrome would randomly and silently
drop characters from a printed document. That lasted for almost a month [0].

[0]
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=658606](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=658606)

------
kgunnar
Truth be told, I actually prefer PDFs opening in browser compared to
downloading the file, opening the file, reading it, and then having to delete
file (unless I actually want to save it.) If it's a file I want to keep, I
right click and save or save the already open PDF. Most of the time I'm just
looking for information in a datasheet and don't want to actually download the
PDF.

~~~
geofft
This bug only applies to people who have disabled Chrome's built-in PDF
reader, if I'm reading it right. (And pdfium is probably the world's best in-
browser PDF reader; it works reliably, it's well-sandboxed, and it's free
software despite being based on the proprietary/commercial Foxit codebase.)

~~~
applecrazy
I don't think so. I have the Chrome PDF reader enabled on a Mac using Sierra
and sometimes it just downloads the PDF and opens it in Preview.

~~~
solidr53
If the web server throws a "Content-Disposition: attachment" header with it,
you will download the file, no matter the mime type or file extension.

------
geofft
What's newsworthy about this? It seems like this is a bug in Chrome 56, the
current beta version (not stable), in a non-default configuration (the built-
in PDF plugin disabled), and the Chrome team is treating it as a bug because
it's been assigned to someone to work on. What am I missing?

~~~
464192002d7fe1c
I assume someone didn't think their problem wasn't getting enough attention,
social media to the rescue!

------
jvolkman
It does that with HTML files as well.

------
bostand
Well, so does Microsoft Edge (soon).

~~~
MikusR
Source?

~~~
bostand
Fire up edge mobile and see for yourself. It will let you use Reader but tells
you that you should use Edge and that Reader is going away soon(IIRC)

------
akjainaj
Maybe it's me, but the way the title is written ("now") makes it sound like
it's made on purpose...

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've reverted the title from the submitted “Chrome now opens pdf
files without way to opt out”.

